# First game you've played?



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this thread might have been made like 1,000 times, but since there's some new members and it's dead I figured why not.

So what's your first game you've played?  Mine was Super Mario World for the SNES.  I love this game, and it's probably one of my top favorite games.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. 3! =D


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros. 3! =D


Super Mario Bros. 3 is a classic  . It's also a somewhat hard game on your 1st run of it as well.


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Super Mario World.
I was Luigi


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 5, 2010)

hmm..... not sure, most likely sonic adventure for dreamcast, mario 64, super mario world, resident evil 3 for dreamcast, or super mario allstars for snes.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, took me a while, because I was five when I got it, now I can just breeze through that game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

SMW for SNES/Empire Strikes Back SNES


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

It was either Donkey Kong, Donkey Kong Jr., or Super Mario Bros. I can't remember, lol.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 5, 2010)

Definitively <small><small>Super Mario World 2:</small></small> Yoshi's Island!
Crying Baby Mario, Death music, Game Over screen, being afraid of falling on lava, and oh so many memories! It was my mom who beat the last bost before she gave up her video gaming passion!


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 5, 2010)

OR!
zelda OoT. because!
my older brothers friend always brought the catridge over to my house when i was little, and i played it all the time.
Actually, i think it was  OoT


----------



## Pear (Feb 5, 2010)

Frogger for the PS2. It came bundled with it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 5, 2010)

Jeez...hmmm...I have to think.  My family kept a strict no videogame law that stayed in effect until I was about 11 years old when I bought the gamecube.  I'd have to say the first game I ever played was Pokemon Red Version while waiting at an airport.  This kid let me borrow his gameboy.  Who could've guessed that the first gameboy game I bought was Pokemon Gold Version.  The series has a nostalgic effect on me.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 5, 2010)

Ms. Pacman, I asked my brother if I could try when I was like 5. xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 5, 2010)

*censored.2.0*...
I think it was like Spyro on the PS1


----------



## Wish (Feb 5, 2010)

Zelda OOT. ;3


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jeez...hmmm...I have to think.  My family kept a strict no videogame law that stayed in effect until I was about 11 years old when I bought the gamecube.  I'd have to say the first game I ever played was Pokemon Red Version while waiting at an airport.  This kid let me borrow his gameboy.  Who could've guessed that the first gameboy game I bought was Pokemon Gold Version.  The series has a nostalgic effect on me.


Yeah, the first game I actually owned was Pokemon Gold as well ;D .


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Ironically, the first _Pok_


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ironically, the first _Pok_


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ironically, the first _Pok_


----------



## Ricano (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it was the first Crash made for the PS1.


----------



## Conor (Feb 6, 2010)

Super Mario 64.


----------



## easpa (Feb 6, 2010)

Some Mario game on the Game Boy.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Super Mario Bros on the NES. Good times.


----------



## Box-monkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Uhh... I can't remember... probably Thunderbirds for my Gameboy advance.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 6, 2010)

First I can remember completing was Scooby Doo for Game Boy Colour.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it was Super Smash Bros. Melee
Or 
LoZ: Wind waker.(I'm been working on this game, such a fun game.)


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2010)

Donkey Kong on the GameBoy I think. Either that or SM64.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

Galaga when I was 2 or 3.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Galaga when I was 2 or 3.


Sean be kicking it Old School.


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 6, 2010)

Pokemon Blue. I kinda PO'd my brother when I kept thinking the attack bar was not supposed to be there.


----------



## lilypad (Feb 6, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros on the NES. Good times.


this.

I played it at a friend's house when I was in like ... 1st grade.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 6, 2010)

LoZ:OOT,ah,that game is my number one reason for making The Legend of Zelda my favourite series,good times.....


----------



## Charles (Feb 6, 2010)

It's either Super Mario Bros. 1 or 3. I was so young, I can't remember(like 3 years of age). I feel like the oldest gamer here...


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jeez...hmmm...I have to think.  My family kept a strict no videogame law that stayed in effect until I was about 11 years old when I bought the gamecube.  I'd have to say the first game I ever played was Pokemon Red Version while waiting at an airport.  This kid let me borrow his gameboy.  Who could've guessed that the first gameboy game I bought was Pokemon Gold Version.  The series has a nostalgic effect on me.


This is very similar to what happened to me. A friend of mine let me borrow his yellow version, I thought it was so awesome I begged my parents to buy me a GBC and then bought pokemon gold. I actually have pokemon red on my graphing calculator(the real one, not the crappy knockoffs) xD


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably either Pokemon Yellow or something for the PSOne.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2010)

I think either Hams Hams Unite! for the gameboy color or some gameboy color barbie game (thank god I gave up those quick). In my very early life I just watched my brother play games and didn't start playing until a few years later.


----------



## Wish (Feb 21, 2010)

First game? Hrmmm... I believe it was Starfox64 or Pokemon Stadium. Or OOT.


----------



## Sheldon (Apr 25, 2010)

Super mario world for snes when i was like 3 haha my mom has a home video of it


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 25, 2010)

It was either Pokemon or OOT, I can't remember.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't remember the name, but it was a 2D beat 'em up. I think it was Streets of Rage.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 25, 2010)

*sighs at memories*
It all started when we were going to Japan, I think I was 4/5? We were delayed in getting on the plane, and I was being a whinging little *ceonsred1.2* Therefore, my mum and dad went and bought a GB Colour(still got it c With it I bought a few games...Jungle Book and Bob The Builder are the ones I remember. In Japan, we spent like all our days in the Pok


----------



## Yokie (Apr 25, 2010)

Super Mario 64. And that's when everything started...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 25, 2010)

Pokemon Ruby, my parents had tried to keep me away from video games, but a friend, can't remember who, showed me his copy of Ruby, they'd only just got it I think and I really liked it so I told my Mum and Dad and then at Christmas I got GBA SP and Pokemon Sapphire. seeing that I had been given Sapphire instead of Ruby I got upset but then played it.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 25, 2010)

Megaman Legends. 
It was really addicting to me.


----------



## Josh (Apr 25, 2010)

Probably.. Sonic the hedgehog 3.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 25, 2010)

Mario Kart 64. I didn't know anything about video games until I was 8 and got a Nintendo 64 for Christmas; I guess they just never seemed interesting to me. I had Mario Kart 64 for a few months until I decided to play it, and starting from then, I've been a video game addict.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 25, 2010)

Super Mario World for the SNES at about age 3... my sister made me play it.  I remember I didn't know how to boot up the game, I always though it involved pulling the little connector part out of the cartridge.  I never was able to pull that bit out....

My family was always a bit behind on buying the new consoles.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 25, 2010)

probably super mario 64. i dont remember that any of my friends had an NES, so it has to be that


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 25, 2010)

The first Super Mario Bros. =) My grandma had an NES and I used to watch her play all the time as a youngun. Eventually I wanted to play, but that first goomba got me more times than it should have. XD


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 25, 2010)

sonic adventure 2 battle
good times...


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2010)

It was either Pokemon Yellow.. Orrrr Super Mario 64.

I remember my Dad bringing a N64 home from work one day, and I was like "What's that?".

Then I got Pokemon Yellow on Christmas one year. I totally forget which one came first.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sonic 3... and Mario 64.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Apr 25, 2010)

either mario or donkey kong 64


----------



## Pear (Apr 25, 2010)

Frogger:The Great Quest for PS2.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2010)

I think either Samurai Showdown or Sonic The Hedgehog 2, or maybe one of the Gameboy Color games.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 1, 2010)

Pokemon Blue version on the GameBoyColor!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Donkey Kong 64


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (May 1, 2010)

Intresting question god it makes me feel old I remember rescuing pauline from donkey kong on the atari so donkey kong for atari is farthest back I can remember.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Super Mario World


----------



## Ryan22 (May 2, 2010)

Either Rayman or some Toy Story 2 game. Both for PC.


----------



## pielover6 (May 2, 2010)

LoZ: A link to the past.

I never even got out of the castle... until my cousin came over and helped me.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 3, 2010)

Either:

Alex Kidd in Miracle World

or

Super Mario All-Stars

I forget which one I played first, but it was roughly around the same time.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 3, 2010)

My first ever video game was Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## Jas0n (May 3, 2010)

I think it was Castle of Illusions.

Epic game <3


----------



## Ciaran (May 4, 2010)

Either mulan on the origional green and black gba, or alex Kidd on the master system, both systems were outdated waaay earlier than when I was playing them...


----------



## Shinykiro (May 17, 2010)

I believe it was Sonic the Hedgehog. 

I'm awful at that game now. XD


----------



## Entei Slider (May 18, 2010)

Ehhhhh it must've been Super Mario 64 or Pokemon Stadium 2 *I dont care if I spelt it wrong >.>...*


----------



## 8bit (May 19, 2010)

Super Mario World then second was a 233 in 1 cart


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 20, 2010)

As far as I can remember my first game ever was Donkey kong 64


----------



## 4861 (May 22, 2010)

The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time was my first game


----------



## bittermeat (May 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros. 3! =D


.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

I swear I think it was Duck Tales for NES, at my cousin's house.  *censored.4.0*'in game.  i really need to play it one day ;-;
http://www.youtube.com/v/-gee8UZZBmI&feature=related


first I owned was super mario world, I know, due to it being a bundle pack with my super nintendo.

*bump* for good topic, discuss it more.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I swear I think it was Duck Tales for NES, at my cousin's house.  *censored.4.0*'in game.  i really need to play it one day ;-;
> http://www.youtube.com/v/-gee8UZZBmI&feature=related
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was Super Mario Bros. 1 and Duck Hunt.


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 26, 2010)

I first got a Yellow Gameboy Color wayyy back when it first came out (maybe) and I got Tetris and Donkey Kong Country for it. Those were also the only games I ever had for it until like 2005, lol


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 26, 2010)

The Little Mermaid for the NES!

That's back when licensed games were actually pretty good. My two male cousins who were _addicted_ to NES said it was tough. ;D


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

My first game was Donkey Kong 64. Took me a while to get into it since I didn't even know what a video game was, but it really grew onto me.
(Ironically, DK64 was also the game that took me the longest to beat, which took about 7 years. :v)


----------

